# mains hook up leads



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, at last we have picked up our pride and joy, so now the practicalites start. the van came with a shortish hook up cable so i need to make an extension and also a short joiner so i can plug into the house.
i have a a surplus cable reel that we used for camping with 13 amp type orange cable which i am thinking of cutting up ie abandoning the reel with the sockets on it. 
will this cable be adequate for a hook up cable?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The cable needs to be 2.5mm2 cross-section - ie quite thick.

If the original cable was designed for a full load of 13A it should be OK.

Best bet is to get a blue plug and socket rather than just joining the cables.


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks Pippin, yes i was going to get a male/ female blue plug to join them and just make up a domestic plug to blue short bit for use when the van is on the drive.
the old reel was a Wickes with 4 sockets on it but the cable does not look as thick as the one that came with the van!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cables*

Hi

My advice is to keep the short one and get on EBAY for a new 25 metre one.

There will be occasions where the short one is great - and saves a lot of unwinding etc. There will be times when the long one is good, and occasions, possible overseas, where you might need to join them.

Having two is also a good idea as you can "tweek" one to compensate for reversed polarity overseas.

Keep two - and also Google "cable keeper" for a convenient storage method - usually about £7. Rather than a reel, this is a rectangular shaped think - link here

http://www.campinguniverse.co.uk/Mains-Cable-Keeper.html

Russell


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

John,

We may be able to help.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Standard hookup cables are 1.5 mm sq and length should be limited to 30M max. (I carry two!)

If you need anything significantly longer then you will require 2.5mm sq cable, but its a tad unusual in that tough flex in Orange. Blue outer sheath is used for 11o volt systems.

I used to carry a 100 metre reel but since changing to 30M I have only ever needed to use just the one.

C.


----------

